# Corner Molding question



## katy1163 (Jan 11, 2012)

The attached picture shows an attempt we made to finish off this portion of our remodeling project.  We aren't quite sure how to join some sort of corner molding with the baseboard to make the transition from the brick to the sheetrock look finished.  The plinth block was one attempt, but we don't know what should be put in the corner up the wall.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## isola96 (Jan 11, 2012)

In my opinion I would have coped the 2 base molding trim together at the bottom then run a piece of thick quarter round up the wall.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 11, 2012)

A small cove instead of (what looks like) an outside corner piece between brick and drywall.

If you have those plinth blocks in all corners, use one there.  If not, you're just drawing attention to it even more, and Isola is right.


----------



## isola96 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jdmrenovations said:
			
		

> A small cove instead of (what looks like) an outside corner piece between brick and drywall.
> 
> If you have those plinth blocks in all corners, use one there.  If not, you're just drawing attention to it even more, and Isola is right.



Thanks  and yes probably going to have to keep the blocks there or maybe smaller bock?.... Unless the base can be redone to be closer.


----------



## Dionysia (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that brick or adobe? send us another picture without the corner molding so we can see the gap...


----------



## Dionysia (Jan 11, 2012)

or you could just use some 1x1s to picture frame the whole brick wall (both sides and across the top) - after all, you are trying to showcase it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2012)

To late now but we have an endcap installed on the drywall leaving a little space to the brick like 1/8".


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 13, 2012)

nealtw said:


> To late now but we have an endcap installed on the drywall leaving a little space to the brick like 1/8".


 
Normally what we do, too.  You can use an "L" channel after the fact, but it can be pretty time consuming.


----------

